# Flannel boards for teaching kids?



## Pergamum (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello to all you home-schoolers!


Do any of you use flannel boards? 

My son is 3 and we are looking into educational techniques and ways to teach him.


Flannel boards (where you put felt visual cutouts on a board with flannel backing, very visual and changeable too) sound like a good method. Do any of you use it? Where do I get it? And what is your experiences with it?

Thanks


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 7, 2008)

I have never used flannel boards with my children, because they can be costly and they are not necessarily reusable. The boards are not expensive, but the cost of the flannel can start to add up quickly, and then what do you do with them when you are all finished? If you are specifically thinking of Bible stories, that might be a useful investment since they could be reused somewhat. 

I personally like a dry erase board and have used it a lot with one of my children who is very visual. She's in middle school, and I still use a piece of paper to draw pictures and diagrams for her when we are learning. After the initial investment of the board, markers are inexpensive and come in a variety of colors. It also allows for her to come up and draw herself and is adaptable for all subjects. 

In short, I think flannel boards are an unnecessary expense (overall) for the homeschooler. If you want to make your own visuals, construction paper works very well.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 7, 2008)

yes they do seem expensive. I can use it for my son and also some local kids as well, which might ameliorate the expense somewhat I guess.

Any companies that are cheap. Or does anyone ever sell their old sets used?


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 7, 2008)

Try Rainbow Resource or Timberdoodle Company, or you could check out ebay or Vegsource and go to the homeschooling section for used stuff, you can even post a 'want to buy' listing.

<edit> My wife informed me that the Vegsource site is a vegan and vegmotarian site, but has some good deals. Be forewarned.


----------

